# looking for good tankmates for Neochromis omnicaeruleus



## Badrinath (Apr 13, 2011)

I have some Neo. Omnis and want to add some more to the tank. I also have some pseudotroheus acei in a separate tank. would they be all right together? if not what would be good with the Neo omnis? anyone with any info or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

